# Tom Kristensen’s Exclusive Le Mans Countdown – Part 9



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In a weekly column Le Mans record winner Tom Kristensen gives some exclusive insights behind the scenes of the world’s most famous endurance race and the preparation by Audi Sport Team Joest.
“The Le Mans 24 Hours have been held since 1923. And over the years the question of which car can cover the longest distance in 24 hours has made Le Mans develop into one of the world’s biggest sporting events that keeps attracting increasingly large crowds.
* Full Story *


----------

